# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Crystal audio cd-sd mpeg4

## perithess

Καλησπέρα.
Σε καθάρισμα αποθήκης βρήκα μαζί με την τηλεόραση τον παραπάνω αποκωδικοποιητή αλλά δεν βρήκα πουθενά τηλεχειριστήριο. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει πολύ καιρό που τον είχαμε μαζέψει και έχει αποθηκευμένα τα πρώτα ψηφιακά κανάλια (Σινέ, Πρίσμα, Αλτερ, κτλ) και δεν γνωρίζω αν δουλεύει (κανένας δεν θυμάται αν αντικαταστάθηκε το σετ με LCD επειδή είχε χαλάσει η τηλεόραση η ο αποκωδικοποιητής ). Κατά τα άλλα ανοίγει κανονικά και δείχνει εικόνα κτλ αλλά στα κανάλια βγάζει 'χωρίς σήμα' και δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω κάτι άλλο γιατί δεν έχω τηλεχειριστήριο. Η σκέψη που κάνω είναι να πάρω ένα τηλεχειριστηριο ΤΕΛΕ που προγραμματίζεται μεσω usb και να το προγραμματίσω ή ακόμα καλύτερα να μου στείλει κάποιος που έχει τον ίδο αποκωδικοποιητή το αρχείο προγραμματισμού. Επίσης η πλακέτα πάνω έχει ένα ασύνδετο κοννέκτορα που λεεί rs232, λέτε να υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τον προγραμματίσω με άλλο firmware και να αντιγράψω άλλο τηλεχειριστήριο που έχω? Έχω ένα Crypto redi 215a που μπορώ να αντιγράψω το τηλεχειριστήριο. Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση και συμβουλή δεκτή.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## perithess

Τελικά κατά τύχη βρέθηκε ότι έχει συμβατό τηλεχειριστήριο με τον crypto redi 40 και αντέγραψα το τηλεχειριστήριο του σε ένα απο τα λίντλ που είχα πάρει. Τελικά δεν είχε πρόβλημα ο δέκτης απλά είχε τις παλιές συχνότητες. Θα πάρω ένα tele usb-100 που απότι βλέπω έχει περασμένο μέσα και τον crypto αλλά και τον crystal audio και βλέπουμε. Καμία άποψη για το τηλεχειριστήριο?

----------


## angel_grig

Eχω το usb 300 και ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## crown

εχω την εντυπωση ότι ο δεκτηs είναι MPEG_2

----------


## perithess

Όχι Κώστα είναι mpeg4 και μετά την αναζήτηση δουλεύει κανονικά. Απλά όπως αναφέρω τον είχαμε ξεχάσει στην αποθήκη και είχε αποθηκευμένα τα κανάλια του 2011 η και ποιο πριν.

----------

